# Attente d'agrément et aide pôle emploi.



## aline66972 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je pose la question pour ma soeur qui est en attente d'agrément d'assistante maternelle. Elle est actuellement rémunérée par pôle emploi. Elle a reçu une convocation de ces derniers afin de faire un point sur ses perspectives professionnelles. Elle a peur de dire qu'elle est en attente d'agrément, se disant que peut être pôle emploi peut suspendre ses aides car elle ne recherche pas activement un emploi. Pour celles qui se sont retrouvés dans cette situation, pouvez vous nous éclairer? Merci d'avance. 
Aline.


----------



## Chami (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis en attente d agrément,j ai bien expliqué mon dossier en cours a pôle emploi et j ai pas eu de soucis


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Justement de dire a pôle emploi qu elle est en cours d agrément d assistante maternelle va leur montrer qu elle fait des démarches pour avoir un travail 

Elle a déjà fait la demande d agrément ou pas ?


----------



## aline66972 (28 Décembre 2022)

D'accord. Merci pour vos réponse. Oui elle est en attente d'agrément elle a eu la visite de son domicile aujourd'hui. Mais a pôle emploi elle n'a pas osé le dire de peur de perdre ses allocations du coup ils l'ont inscrit à plusieurs ateliers, avec un suivi d'une conseillère tous les 15 jours .....


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

C'est pas grave, elle peut le dire lors de son prochain RDV. Lors de ma formation initiale, la majorité des ass mat étaient à Pôle emploi également et elles n'ont pas eu l'air d'avoir de souci. Pôle emploi peut même vous rémunérer les frais de déplacements à la formation initiale.


----------



## Chami (28 Décembre 2022)

Moi on m as dis pas de soucis pour la formation je dois rien modifier comme elle est pas rémunérer juste ma conseillère me suit pour savoir l avancement et je ramène les courriers que je reçois


----------



## Griselda (28 Décembre 2022)

A sa place je dirais très clairement que je suis en pleine procédure pour devenir AM car cela fait partie de mes projets pro, mes perspectives. 
Mais cela ne doit pas l’empêcher, en attendant d'avoir le droit de commencer à accueillir (ça va prendre plusieurs mois car même une fois l'accord théorique du CD encore faudra t il qu'elle soit convoquée pour sa formation obligatoire et ce n'est qu'après l'examen final qu'elle pourra commencer à travailler), de travailler par ailleurs et donc de chercher un emploi, c'est ce qu'elle doit dire car si elle dit "j'ai un plan en cours mais ne serait operationnelle que dans quelques mois SI ça marche et attendant ben j'attends", evidement POLEmploi lui répondrait à juste titre qu'elle doit continuer de chercher du travail en attendant même dans une autre branche, puisque ce n'est pas le cas elle n'a plus de droit.
POLEmploi ne paie une allocation que pour nous permettre de remplir notre friggo pendant qu'on cherche du travail.


----------



## aline66972 (29 Décembre 2022)

D'accord, je comprend votre réponse. Pour tout dire elle sort d'un burn out, et cette reconversion, même si c'est pour elle une vocation, lui demande déjà beaucoup d'énergie. Elle ne se sent pas en capacité de reprendre un autre emploi en attendant. D'où ma question, peut elle être honnête avec pôle emploi, en leur disant qu'elle est en attente d'agrément et qu'ils ne lui coupent pas les allocations en attendant? Ou vaut il mieux qu'elle ne dise rien... En vous remerciant de vos retours.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ben oui elle peu le dire a pôle emploi


----------



## Chami (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui elle peut le dire moi je l avais déjà dis en juin ma conseillère m as appelé en septembre et en décembre ,j ai ma formation qu en avril ,elle va me recontacter après et m as dis qu elle se doute que j aurais pas de contrat tous de suite ,je ne fait aucune autre recherche pour l'instant.


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

Comme je te l'ai dit oui elle peut et a même interet à dire qu'elle est en plein projet concret de reconversion mais certainement pas qu'elle sort d'un burn out et ne cherche pas de travail en attendant.

Reste à espérer qu'elle ne se fera pas ratrapper par son burn out si elle devient en effet AM car si c'est un merveilleux metier il me semble difficile à exercer si on ne se sent pas extremement solide sur ses pattes mais ceci est un autre sujet...


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui griselda. Et il faudra le sésame de l'attestation médicale pour décrocher l'agrément.


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Pareil que Griselda si cette personne sort d'un burn-out sera t-elle capable de faire ass mat ? quand on lit certains posts ici on voit bien que certains PE sont limites alors dites-lui de s'affirmer très vite dans ce travail auprès des PE et être solide sur ses pattes comme l'a expliqué Griselda toujours de bon conseil !


----------

